# some natural medications....



## Stephen619 (Jan 6, 2011)

hello everyone, my name is Stephen. I recently had food allergy testing done and advanced stool testing that found overgrowth of certain bacteria and a very extreme overgrowth of yeast in my digestive tract. i have elimated the foods i am allergic to (gluten, dairy, and eggs) from my diet and i started taking the following medications yesterday:1) ADP (Emulsified Oil of Oregano)- this is a natural medication used to kill bacteria and fungus in the digestive tract. check out these links about he product: https://www.dcnutrition.com/products/Detail.CFM?RecordNumber=152and http://store.agoodvitamin.com/birea60tapby.html2) Biocidin- used to treat bacterial problems http://www.biobotanicalresearch.com/biocidin.htm3) Azeo-pangen - this is an enzyme used to break down protein, carbohydrates, and fats. http://www.metagenics.com/products/a-z-products-list/Azeo-Pangen4) HMF intensive probiotic- this is supposedly one of the best probiotics on the market. i have to be on this because the ADP and Biocidin might kill all of the bateria in my digestive tract so it is necessary to replenish the good bacteria. http://www.rockwellnutrition.com/hmf-intensive-no-fos-probiotics-by-genestra-30-caps.htmlI am hoping that my new treatment plan works but i was wondering has anyone else ever tried any of these medications with any success. I am nervous that it isnt going to work, but i only started taking it yesterday so i know if have to give it some time. thanks everyone


----------

